

Hacker News would scale better with some caching headers - sayrer

sayrer$ curl -I http://news.ycombinator.com/news<p>HTTP/1.0 200 OK<p>Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8<p>Connection: close
======
ROFISH
It is being done for the images. I assume no caching for the front page since
it's assumed the front page changes enough to not warrant it.

ryan$ curl -I <http://ycombinator.com/images/y18.gif>

HTTP/1.1 200 OK

Date: Tue, 24 Mar 2009 05:04:58 GMT

Server: Apache/2.2.10

Last-Modified: Sun, 18 Mar 2007 17:03:07 GMT

ETag: "7fa02b-64-42bf6725588c0"

Accept-Ranges: bytes

Content-Length: 100

Content-Type: image/gif

~~~
jwilliams
More likely: -- the content for the front page is served by Arc, whereas the
static media is served from a separate Apache instance.

Arc's current HTTP server libary (src.arc) only supports HTTP/1.0.

~~~
sayrer
Well, HTTP doesn't really have versions other than as a shorthand for header
defaults. For example, Connection: close handles implementations that assume
HTTP 1.1, iirc.

An Expires header would help a lot for arc-generated pages served in response
to requests that aren't associated with a logged in user.

------
Confusion
A question that must be asked before investing any time in adding to an
existing application: would it solve an existing problem? The Right Thing
isn't always necessary and often not worth the time.

